# Need goofy blucky ideas...



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Okay, I've got some bluckies still in the bag and am needing some brilliant ideas from all you proud blucky owners...where should I put them, what should they be doing? (Other than bbq's and poker nights which I really like, but would like to try something new... ) Someone on another forum I'm on suggested a ghoul amusement park:










Although, awsome, a little too ambitious for me this year...And I like Ghostess' idea of having them helping eachother onto the roof. Might have to do that one...I'm pulling a blank for something new...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I didn't realize you were starting a new thread for this so I already posted in the other "What to do with a skeleton" section. You can move it to here if necessary.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Where's Wormy when we need her, she has a veritable army of Bluckys. Although not too goofy, I'm planning on a Blucky funeral procession with five or six of them carrying a cardboard coffin. Also, Black Cat bought some childrens costumes for them last year. Many stores have childrens clearance costumes out from last year, maybe a bunch of costumed bluckies knocking at a fake cardboard door as if they're TOTing?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Good ideas guys. The blucky pall bearers is really demented! Ha ha...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Vlad I definitly feel the need to steel that idea for next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah Vlad that's a good one...may also have to use that idea some day.

how about using them as grave diggers.
a couple shovels ...some raggy clothes, maybe hat 

I also seen this on the other forum and suggested the obelisk merry go round


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Lets see...driving a car, hit by a car, smashing pumpkins, carving pumpkins, helping a blucky Santa out of a chimney, playing golf, bowling with pumpkins, throwing eggs out of a tree at people (not actually throwing), coming out of a sewer entrance in the road, having a work conference, boxing, dancing, walking a skeletol dog, building a Halloween prop, polishing tombstones, lifting weights, re-creating a famous photograph/painting, gathered for a family picture, hunting, one blucky drinking and another blucky lying underneath it re-drinking the beverage as it trickles out the first blucky's ribs.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

My bluckies are getting married. If you put small tombstones in front of each blucky to identify their character, you can also get away with some goofy puns like 'flower ghoul' and 'Justice of the (Rest In) Peace'. I love bad puns. I couldn't resist!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know if you can get much more silly than this:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Noooooooooooo Not the tutu


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL yep Krough it is!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I here LOL yeah my bluckies are always doing stuff in my yard LOL.


















and
301 Moved Permanently and 
301 Moved Permanently and 
301 Moved Permanently and http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/Wormyt/the_yard.htm and
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/wormyt_in_2003.htm


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

and here Pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket but scroll down to the pics at the bottom. There is one like he is taking family pics there.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

This link was post on another other forum, this is pure blucky madness!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I can't top some of the suggestions, but I am making a band (in honor of my guitar playing family). Three Bluckies, one with guitar, one with keyboard, and one with drums made of plastic pumpkins. The band will be, of course, Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> This link was post on another other forum, this is pure blucky madness!


That is too funny!
Thanks!

I wanted to do a skellie pole dancer for our party last year, but because of delaying it d/t a hurricane, well, things didn't work out very well.
I had a wig, tassles and a thong for her and some spikey heels. We have some c9 lights strung from a corner of the house to a tree for parties and in the middle a pvc pole on a 5ft rebar holds up the center. That was where she was gonna dance!

I've had bluckies on a blanket having a picnic. Smaller poseable skellies were the kids and one had a doll and one kicked a soccer ball.

I remember a site that had a whole playground of bluckies. The teeter totter worked, too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

wormyt said:


> and here http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/?start=128 but scroll down to the pics at the bottom. There is one like he is taking family pics there.


Hi wormyt!
How do you pose the bluckies arms? I've got some framed out for a pvc frame all thru like ghostess, but it takes time and I have a lack of that this year. I've tried hot glue but it blew loose in a wind. 
Any and all help much appreciated!
:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> I don't know if you can get much more silly than this:


I think I partied with her in college. :devil:


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

besides the pvc, what are some other ways to pose the bluckies?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> This link was post on another other forum, this is pure blucky madness!


Thanks for that link! Another one of the "big guns" from the Hallowed Haunting Grounds. My favorite inspirational site. I had no idea so many of those guys were involved in the movies/theatrical jobs, but makes sense because they do/did a phenomenal job with their props...

And thanks to everyone else for their ideas. Awesome, as usual...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thought I would throw my two cents in. I just purchased five more bluckies plus the 3 I bought from Vlad through the group buy (thanks Vlad!!) so I'm also looking for some ideas. I have the requisite bluckies scaling the side of the house and also this campfire idea inspred by WormyT (imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, I hope she approves).
http://www.halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10185/Campfire3.JPG
Another idea: I'm thinking maybe a game of monkey in the middle involving two bluckies throwing the third's head back and forth while he tries to catch it.
I also like the idea of the see-saw. Maybe motorized


----------

